# Fin-Nor Offshore 7500 End Of Season Review



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey guys just doing some end of year reviews on a few things I decided to try this season, and no my season isnt over but my fishing will change to smaller things or Giant Bluefin which requires different tackle most of the time

I bought the Fin-Nor Offshore 7500 mid season in hopes of getting into butterfly jigging with it, well I didnt have the money right away to buy all the other stuff for jigging so I spooled up with 20lb ande and put it on a nice soft king rod for trolling dead ciagars

I only got a few kings on it but the first reel test was a sharkin day. I ended up catching atleast 10 6ft plus sharks on this combo. When I finally put some braid on her and matched her with a shimano rod I reely tested her

Results:
The drag on this reel is amazing and didnt skip a beat even on a 15 amberjack day jigging with it. It handles braid amazingly and you can put tons of drag on it without it blowing up. Wether the sharks were taking 200 plus yard runs or a 40lb AJ was trying to take me into the wreck the drag didnt skip a beat and the reel didnt show any wear. I really abused this reel by not cleaning it off after every trip and dunking it alot while yak fishing with it, it even took on some sand when i got dumped landing in the surf and i forgot to wash it till the next trip and i just sprayed it down with the raw water wash down and it went right back to work jigging up ajs

great reel for the money, i like it better than the penns and other reels in this size range and it holds a tooooonnnnnnn of line also


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I saw that reel at BPS and it looked really big. Is it heavy to hold while jigging?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

nah its not that heavy when jigging, actually i dont even feel it most of the time, the reel on a jigging rod is actually lighter than a standard bottom combo. its easy to get used to

I normally fish with a 1500 stradic so this was a big change for me but i got used to it quickly


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for that review. I had seen the reels advertised before, and they looked pretty sweet, but I've never pickend one up to check it out "up close and personal". I may have to look into one.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i forgot to mention as i know this will come up, the anti reverse is very strong but like any large spinning reel it is not 100 percent continus its about 95 percent, but this has not been a problem and like i said all very large spinning reels are like this


----------



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

I couldn't agree anymore, I own the OFS9500 and have caught many sharks on it, and it handles beautifully!! It def kills the Penn's!!!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Rod length, type, etc for both 7500 and 9500? Looking seriously at the 7500, but what rod, one from the beach and one from the pier? Any suggestions? Would 85-9500 be better from the surf and the 7500 from the pier?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i think the 75 will handle both well, it holds 420 yards of 20 lb mono, the 95 is a huge reel, and i havent figured out a use for it yet


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Any suggestions on rods? Would probably throw at least 6 n b8 from pier and 6-8 n b8 from beach. Prolly use braid...50 lb-65 lb. Assume 7500. (which brings up another question...does it come with an extra spool?)


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

the rod i put it on when im fishing from the surf is a tsnumani 10ft, but thats just cause thats the only good surf rod i have, if i was going to buy a rod for it, it would be a heay tica, or tsnumani,(if i had the money st croix)

it does not come with an extra spool, but you can order one from them for 31 shipped, the reason the spool is exspensive is that it houses a heavy duty drag which you will see when you take the spool off


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

and you can put a ton of 65lb braid on it, but i would put a bottom shot of some 80lb/50lb mono on it


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah...bottom shot is a "given". For the pier, I'm looking at 8'6" or less. Was leaning toward some BPS stuff, but not sure yet. The Tsunami doesn't sound like a bad idea either, from an economical standpoint. Thanks.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

ive been very happy with my tsnumani, i paid 30 bucks for it at this place down in vero beach fl, after i had just looked at in dicks for $99, i can make it fly of the t of the pier and have got some nice for on it, i actually have 3 rods for this reel, i got the tusnami i use in the surf, i have a butterfly rod for jigging and i use a ugly stick custom(7ft) off the pier or king fishing


----------

